# Latest iteration



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

So I know it lacks imagination but my current setup it's machine upgrade arrive.

ECM machine paired with eureka grinder. Getting used to it but can't stop looking at it...... stunning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Bloody lovely, lucky man ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nice set up , cool cups too where they from?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> nice set up , cool cups too where they from?


Cups also from Bella Barista, missus loved em when we visited so, happy wife happy life.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

So had this for a month now and loving it more and more although I am now using a LOT more coffee beans, almost 3kg a month now I think....... god is that normal?
Looking to the future and looking to change the joysticks and e61 lever to wood and wooden handled portafilter but no idea where to get some. Anyone know where ya can find these?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Spooks said:


> So had this for a month now and loving it more and more although I am now using a LOT more coffee beans, almost 3kg a month now I think....... god is that normal?
> Looking to the future and looking to change the joysticks and e61 lever to wood and wooden handled portafilter but no idea where to get some. Anyone know where ya can find these?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 So, you can speak to @Nicknak

He has done a load of bits on the forum for people and his bits are brilliant. I use one of his portafilter holders on a daily basis.

And, if you fancy a bit more colour, which could match your lighting effects ?, speak to someone like @joey24dirt, who also works wonders and has some fabulous pieces.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> So, you can speak to @Nicknak
> 
> He has done a load of bits on the forum for people and his bits are brilliant. I use one of his portafilter holders on a daily basis.
> 
> And, if you fancy a bit more colour, which could match your lighting effects ?, speak to someone like @joey24dirt, who also works wonders and has some fabulous pieces.


 There is also a very nice man called @jimbojohn55 who has made some very nice stuff ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> There is also a very nice man called @jimbojohn55 who has made some very nice stuff ?


 You are correct, sorry I forgot.

But yes @jimbojohn55also does great work, infact I have one of his items from a couple years back too


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm currently booked up until next year now, so if you did want colours it would be a little wait unfortunately. Happy to help next year if needed though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm currently booked up until next year now, so if you did want colours it would be a little wait unfortunately. Happy to help next year if needed though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could do a bit of sub contracting ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm currently booked up until next year now


 The testament of good work!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I could do a bit of sub contracting


You and Jim may well be dragged in at some point haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Planter said:


> The testament of good work!!


Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just stick the Joey tamper in the post mate ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> The testament of good work!!


 Oh dear , I seem to have far too much time on my hands ?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

What you mean TO much time on your hands they seem far TO occupied according to the evidence


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

********** said:


> What you mean TO much time on your hands they seem far TO occupied according to the evidence


 I believe it is spelt Too , I also believe you missed a few ? .. It was cold and wet today ?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^
Far TOO pedantic


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

********** said:


> ^^^^^
> Far TOO pedantic


 I was trying to be didactic ?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> I was trying to be didactic


Oh poor you...Is it curable


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Best save it for Brucie, as it's totally wasted on this grumpy old git


----------

